# Caulophyllum to prevent hospital induction



## Emmea12uk

My doula has given me some of these and told me to take three a day. Does anyone know much about it? I have tried everything else and desperately don't want to go to hospital to be induced on Monday.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Aw, hun. I don't know but it's worth a shot! I'm so sorry you are under this pressure. Do you know of a good accupuncturist? or masseur? Anything to help you relax might just do it, if you're uptight your body probably won't allow you to go into labour naturally. It would be so hard to relax though in your situation. Hypnotherapy? Vodka? haha, only kidding... Seriously though, anything to take your mind away from this may help. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Ive got some homeopathic pre-birth spray that has Caulophyllum as an ingredient in it..
From my understanding it is similar to RTL in that it helps your uterine muscles tone.. but from what i think it is a little stronger and can cause some cramps/contractions.. (it's also called Blue cohosh) and there are some mixed feelings about it as some say it just causes an upset stomach!


----------



## Nikki_d72

Lunaty said:


> Ive got some homeopathic pre-birth spray that has Caulophyllum as an ingredient in it..
> From my understanding it is similar to RTL in that it helps your uterine muscles tone.. but from what i think it is a little stronger and can cause some cramps/contractions.. (it's also called Blue cohosh) and there are some mixed feelings about it as some say it just causes an upset stomach!

Just found this link, https://www.bellybelly.com.au/birth/natural-induction-methods which if you scroll down to No. 9 it talks about Black Cohosh - not sure if it's the same thing as blue, but it advises against taking except in early labour. I also see it mentions castor oil, but I've just read a thread about that where the baby was so dehydrated it died, and also lots of anecdotal evidence on it causing meconium in the fliud, so maybe disregard my previous flippant reply.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Emmea12uk

It does contain blue cohosh but it isn't the same thing as blue cohosh. From what I gather - it is a sugar pill mixed with homeopathic energies from blue cohosh.... 

I am also trying hypnotherapy, accupressure and having a sweep today!


----------



## Bournefree

Nikki_d72 said:


> Aw, hun. I don't know but it's worth a shot! I'm so sorry you are under this pressure. Do you know of a good accupuncturist? or masseur? Anything to help you relax might just do it, if you're uptight your body probably won't allow you to go into labour naturally. It would be so hard to relax though in your situation. Hypnotherapy? Vodka? haha, only kidding... Seriously though, anything to take your mind away from this may help. Best of luck xxx

I know you are a jokign about the vodka - but in early labour last time I did find that a glass or 3 of wine helped! 
XXx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Bournefree said:


> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> Aw, hun. I don't know but it's worth a shot! I'm so sorry you are under this pressure. Do you know of a good accupuncturist? or masseur? Anything to help you relax might just do it, if you're uptight your body probably won't allow you to go into labour naturally. It would be so hard to relax though in your situation. Hypnotherapy? Vodka? haha, only kidding... Seriously though, anything to take your mind away from this may help. Best of luck xxx
> 
> I know you are a jokign about the vodka - but in early labour last time I did find that a glass or 3 of wine helped!
> XXxClick to expand...

I really want vodka:) I had half a glass of wine last night. Might have a whole one before bed tonight - it seemed to help me relax. Relaxing is not my forte


----------



## Nikki_d72

Aw hon, good luck! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I AM NOT A HOMEOPATH but I was told by one to start in the morning and alternate between cimifuga and cauloph every 2 hours for 6 doses to encourage labour. So 8am 200c of cauloph, 10am 200c of cimi 12noon cauloph and so on. Best to start in a morning obviously because the 2 hour spacing is important and no doable at night!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Just be aware that at this point yur baby's bowel may probably have matured so if the remedies have a strong effect they may poop. Old thin mec doesn't automatically mean transfer but will in some MWs eyes....reflexology can cause mec too.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thanks - but the homeopathic stuff isn't the same as the cohosh is it? It only contains a trace of the stuff I thought.... No one seems to know. Wish I could afford a homeopath.

My mw won't allow a hb with any meconium at all.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Be very careful with cohosh. It's powerful stuff. 

I know what you are saying about mec but you STILL can't be made to transfer. They would just have to inform supervisors of mws. If you felt it was old/thin etc and baby and you were well then, as with EVERYTHING, it's still, your, call.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you - I did go to a proper homeopath today and got the right stuff - the cimi and caul. I only have three cimi, one to take every two hours tonight. I must admit it worries me a little but this woman is qualified. It has to be a better alternative to pitocin.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Brilliant. My last lady was going to start caulop and cimi in the morning but was labouring on her own before she even took the first one.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I finished the cimi and awoke to very strong contractions at 6 am but they have stopped!!! Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'm surprised they didn't have you start them during the day. Contractions often stop when it gets light. Sounds like you'll start once it gets dark again ;)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Doh!


----------



## lynnikins

i took blue cohosh after seeing a homeopath when overdue with both the boys didnt caus them any problems but didnt help me alot either and its really really really bitter stuff to


----------

